# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Led χωρίς πολικότητα?

## Ulysses

Καλημέρα πήρα ένα λαμπάκι με 3 led για να φωτίζει την πινακίδα του αυτοκινήτου (το άσπρο στη φώτο) και παίζει χωρίς πολικότητα.Πως γίνεται?

----------


## KOKAR

με μια γέφυρα....

----------


## Xarry

Μηπως δεν ειναι led; Γιατι το led σημαινει light emitting diode και διοδος χωρις πολικοτητα δεν ειναι διοδος.

----------


## KOKAR

Xarry , δες το ποστ 2 !!! :Wink:

----------


## Xarry

Ποσταραμε την ιδια ωρα και δεν το ειδα. Πως δουλευει αυτο το πραμα;;

----------


## diamadiss

Φίλε μου αυτο το λαμπάκι στιν φώτο ειναι το LED χωρίς πολικότητα που λες. :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Η μια απάντηση είναι αυτή που έδωσε ο φίλος KOKAR. Επίσης υπάρχουν led που εσωτερικά έχουν δυο φωτοδιόδους συνδεμένες αντιπαράλληλα και έτσι βγάζουν φως άσχετα με την κατεύθυνση του ρεύματος...

----------


## KOKAR

ένα πρόχειρο σχήμα είναι το παρακάτω....

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Η μια απάντηση είναι αυτή που έδωσε ο φίλος KOKAR. Επίσης υπάρχουν led που εσωτερικά έχουν δυο φωτοδιόδους συνδεμένες αντιπαράλληλα και έτσι βγάζουν φως άσχετα με την κατεύθυνση του ρεύματος...



Συνήθως είναι διαφορετικού χρώματος. 


Αν έχει ωμόμετρο να μετρήσει??

----------


## FILMAN

Σωστός Αποστόλη! Υπάρχουν όμως και μονόχρωμα (έχω δει τέτοιου τύπου κόκκινο 3mm σε κλασσική κόκκινη θήκη!)

----------


## Mihos

Βρε παιδιά... Κοιτάξτε καλύτερα τη φωτογραφία... Βλέπετε κανένα led;;; :Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ κοιτάω το πλακετάκι με τα smd. Εσύ κοιτάς το λαμπάκι πυρακτώσεως;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Βρε παιδιά... Κοιτάξτε καλύτερα τη φωτογραφία... Βλέπετε κανένα led;;;



Μάλλον είναι σε θήκη/βάση για να μπει αντί λάμπας, γι'αυτό είπα να ωμομετρηθεί να μας φύγει η απορία. Μια κοντυνότερη φωτο ίσως βοηθούσε.

----------


## Ulysses

Η foto σε μεγάλη διάσταση....
Στην κορυφή του εξαρτήματος υπάρχουν 3 κίτρινα λεντς..

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/4927/imgp2467r.jpg

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Εγώ κοιτάω το πλακετάκι με τα smd. Εσύ κοιτάς το λαμπάκι πυρακτώσεως;



  Μπροστά έχει 3 ορθογώνια led άσπρα.

----------


## lynx

αυτο ειναι led με οτι θες πανω...  :Cool: 

φιλε απο που το πειρες και ποσο?

----------


## Mihos

> Μπροστά έχει 3 ορθογώνια led άσπρα.



Αμαν! Τώρα μάλιστα... Τα είδα τα led μέχρι κι εγώ ο στραβός! :Lol:  Με τόσο μεγάλη φωτογραφία μπορούμε να κάνουμε και μικροβιολογική ανάλυση στο τραπέζι :Lol: .

----------


## jim.ni

μπορώ να σου πω και τι μάρκα είναι η ξυλοκολα που που έχει  το τραπέζι   :Lol:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> μπορώ να σου πω και τι μάρκα είναι η ξυλοκολα που που έχει  το τραπέζι




Kαι γιατί δεν μας έλεγες τόση ώρα που είναι τα λεντ?

----------


## Nemmesis

γιατι ρε παιδια πρωτη φορα βλεπετε τετοια λεντ? το ebay γεματο με τετοια ειναι με κοστος απο 1δολλαριο μεχρι και 20-25 αναλογος την ισχυ... εχει ομως και δημοπρασιες οπου εκει ειναι οτι τυχει..

----------


## Ulysses

Ενα φιλαράκι μου τα έφερε απο συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων που πήγε το αμάξι του για σέρβις.Τα 2 10€.Ενας που έχει πολύ ποικιλία στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι ηχοσυστηματάς στην οδό Σόλωνος (Δελφών),στο κυκλικό παρκάκι.

Εχουν σχεδόν όλοι οσοι πουλάνε αξεσουάρ αυτοκινήτων όμως..

----------


## lynx

> γιατι ρε παιδια πρωτη φορα βλεπετε τετοια λεντ? το ebay γεματο με τετοια ειναι με κοστος απο 1δολλαριο μεχρι και 20-25 αναλογος την ισχυ... εχει ομως και δημοπρασιες οπου εκει ειναι οτι τυχει..



ρεσι παναγιωτη δεν γινεται να τα ξερουμε ολα και να τα εχουμε παρατηρησει ολα.. ασε να μας πουν και τιποτα οι αλλοι!  :Cool: 

στην Ελλαδα το βρισκουμε αυτο το led? μου αρεσει...  :Wub:

----------


## KOKAR

*Εδω* όλο και κάτι θα έχει.....

----------


## panosssvent19

> ένα πρόχειρο σχήμα είναι το παρακάτω....




Kokar Πιστεύω ότι αυτό βραχυκυκλώνει!!!!!

----------


## lynx

> Kokar Πιστεύω ότι αυτό βραχυκυκλώνει!!!!!



περιμενουμε περισοτερες λεπτομερειες!

----------


## KOKAR

> Kokar Πιστεύω ότι αυτό βραχυκυκλώνει!!!!!



όταν το ανέβασα είπα ότι είναι πρόχειρο.....
προφανώς μπερδεύτηκες με τον τρόπο που έχω κάνει την γέφυρα......
ας το κάνω ξανά λοιπόν......

----------

